# Hip Surgery Scheduled



## Marie5656 (Mar 14, 2022)

*Well, it looks like May 24th is S-day.  Surgery day.  Interesting thing..she told me that if no issues, I may be HOME the next day.  Umm..ok?  Depends on how well I respond to getting my butt out of bed and walking.  And pain and all.  I will keep you posted when I know things*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *Well, it looks like May 24th is S-day.  Surgery day.  Interesting thing..she told me that if no issues, I may be HOME the next day.  Umm..ok?  Depends on how well I respond to getting my butt out of bed and walking.  And pain and all.  I will keep you posted when I know things*


@Marie5656 
When my o/h had his hip surgery a year or so ago .. he was home the next day. They had him up and walking. It seemed like they were more concerned that he have a BM before leaving hospital. Yes, he had discomfort, but was on pain meds that he chose not to refill.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 14, 2022)

Pinky said:


> @Marie5656
> When my o/h had his hip surgery a year or so ago .. he was home the next day. They had him up and walking. It seemed like they were more concerned that he have a BM before leaving hospital. Yes, he had discomfort, but was on pain meds that he chose not to refill.


Wow.  When I had the last one done, between hospital and rehab center, Was home in 8 days.  Yuck


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 14, 2022)

My hip replacement surgery was about four years ago. There was a long queue for it to be on the NHS, where of course, we don't pay. The pain was just much to tolerate the wait so I had my replacement at a private hospital. The actual operation was just under two hours, I wasn't under general anesthetic, instead I had an epidural, couldn't feel a thing from the waist down, but I could hear the saw going. What a surreal experience.

Being a private hospital I had a room, like a hotel room, with an en suite bathroom. My first attempt at walking on the new hip was just the few steps to the bathroom. Even with the use of a frame it was still brutal. I thought that I would never walk properly again. But the human body is made of sterner stuff, I was back at work within eight weeks.

When I saw my x-rays with the screws still there, I asked my surgeon if it was possible to have a copy. "Give me your phone number, he said, next thing I know, my phone goes "ping" and a photo of my hip appears. Here you go, screws and all.


----------



## RFW (Mar 14, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> My hip replacement surgery was about four years ago. There was a long queue for it to be on the NHS, where of course, we don't pay. The pain was just much to tolerate the wait so I had my replacement at a private hospital. The actual operation was just under two hours, I wasn't under general anesthetic, instead I had an epidural, couldn't feel a thing from the waist down, but I could hear the saw going. What a surreal experience.
> 
> Being a private hospital I had a room, like a hotel room, with an en suite bathroom. My first attempt at walking on the new hip was just the few steps to the bathroom. Even with the use of a frame it was still brutal. I thought that I would never walk properly again. But the human body is made of sterner stuff, I was back at work within eight weeks.
> 
> ...


I guess at this point in life, it is inevitable that we, bionic people, all have a couple plates and screws.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 14, 2022)

I've had both hips done Marie, one in 2017 and the other in 2019, and yes they get you up and walking pretty quickly.  Both surgeries went smoothly with no unforeseen problems.  The difference it made is amazing, it's life changing.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2022)

mellowyellow said:


> I've had both hips done Marie, one in 2017 and the other in 2019, and yes they get you up and walking pretty quickly.  Both surgeries went smoothly with no unforeseen problems.  The difference it made is amazing, it's life changing.


That's what my o/h says. The hip operation also corrected his knee problem. Good thing he didn't have the knee done first!


----------



## terry123 (Mar 14, 2022)

No experience with hip surgery but could I ask for prayers for my daughter's cancer surgery tomorrow.  She also has a heart problem too so that is why I am asking.  Thanks to all!


----------



## mrstime (Mar 14, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *Well, it looks like May 24th is S-day.  Surgery day.  Interesting thing..she told me that if no issues, I may be HOME the next day.  Umm..ok?  DWishing you all the best epends on how well I respond to getting my butt out of bed and walking.  And pain and all.  I will keep you posted when I know things*


Wishing you all the best on S-day, that's for sure. I'm so glad that so far I don't need any joints operated on, unless they could give me a whole new spine(LOL).


----------



## Jules (Mar 14, 2022)

terry123 said:


> No experience with hip surgery but could I ask for prayers for my daughter's cancer surgery tomorrow.  She also has a heart problem too so that is why I am asking.  Thanks to all!


Absolutely sending caring thoughts for both you and your daughter.  It’s a helpless feeling.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 15, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *Well, it looks like May 24th is S-day.  Surgery day.  Interesting thing..she told me that if no issues, I may be HOME the next day.  Umm..ok?  Depends on how well I respond to getting my butt out of bed and walking.  And pain and all.  I will keep you posted when I know things*


do take care.  give yourself plenty of time to heal.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2022)

terry123 said:


> No experience with hip surgery but could I ask for prayers for my daughter's cancer surgery tomorrow.  She also has a heart problem too so that is why I am asking.  Thanks to all!


@terry123 .. Sending positive thoughts and prayers to your daughter. May all go well with her surgery.


----------



## HoneyNut (Mar 15, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> Surgery day. Interesting thing..she told me that if no issues, I may be HOME the next day.


I haven't had hip surgery, but for the surgery I've had it turned out going home was contingent on having someone else at home with me.  That was okay when my mom was alive and my daughter lived at home, but I don't know what I'd do now.   Will you have someone with you after you come home?


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 15, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> I haven't had hip surgery, but for the surgery I've had it turned out going home was contingent on having someone else at home with me.  That was okay when my mom was alive and my daughter lived at home, but I don't know what I'd do now.   Will you have someone with you after you come home?


 I agree.  Always err on the side of caution.  Take care now.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 15, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> I haven't had hip surgery, but for the surgery I've had it turned out going home was contingent on having someone else at home with me.  That was okay when my mom was alive and my daughter lived at home, but I don't know what I'd do now.   Will you have someone with you after you come home?


*I live alone in my apartment, but will be getting home health aide services.  Plus many of my neighbors are planning to check in on me regularly, I will be giving one I trust an extra key to let her self in when she visits, and in case of emergency.  SO I am set there.
When I had my first surgery, I was sent to rehab first as there would be no one with me during the day, as my husband was working.  *


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 15, 2022)

Good luck Marie and wishing you a very quick recovery.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 15, 2022)

*WOW..just got several messages in MyChart online. Preop visit and Post op visit scheduled.  A reminder to set up a covid test in the days prior. Took me several minutes to get through all the guidelines.  I like the attention to detail, tough.*


----------



## terry123 (Mar 15, 2022)

Pinky said:


> @terry123 .. Sending positive thoughts and prayers to your daughter. May all go well with her surgery.


Thanks to everybody!  She just went into the operation room.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 15, 2022)

*Wow...just went down to our Community Room to let my friends there know when my surgery is scheduled.  Had several people talking over each other offering to bring me the day of surgery, to post op appointments, etc.
This is why I love this place*


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 15, 2022)

*OK, I would like some feedback from folks here.  Yes, I have had this surgery before, but I am coming up with a list of questions to ask when I go for my pre op visit.  I just would like input on what else to ask.  *

***I had been told I will be released from hospital to home, not a rehab center. Would like confirmation of this

**How long will my hospital stay be?

**What rehab services will I get at home...for how long

**How long until I am able to drive?  (This because I will need to plan rides to appointments )

**Will the person bringing me to the hospital be able to stay during my surgery...until I am in my room

Think this will cover it??

 know I may be over thinking things, but I want to make sure my ducks are in a row.   *


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 15, 2022)

Marie, I know you've posted about walking in the past.  Are you still able to exercise?  I've always upped my exercise --not enough to stress the body, but a small increase-- before elective surgery and know it helps healing.   Also, do you know if your Vitamin D levels are in normal range?


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 15, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> Marie, I know you've posted about walking in the past.  Are you still able to exercise?  I've always upped my exercise --not enough to stress the body, but a small increase-- before elective surgery and know it helps healing.   Also, do you know if your Vitamin D levels are in normal range?


*Yes, walking will be a priority.  Luckily, I have no steps to deal with.  I think I will need to build up my endurance. For example, walking just up and down the hallway on my floor.  Then further.  That was a big thing when I was recovering last time...to walk.

I already take a Vitamin D suppliment.*


----------



## Pecos (Mar 15, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *Well, it looks like May 24th is S-day.  Surgery day.  Interesting thing..she told me that if no issues, I may be HOME the next day.  Umm..ok?  Depends on how well I respond to getting my butt out of bed and walking.  And pain and all.  I will keep you posted when I know things*


Marie,
You may find that it is far easier than you imagine. I had my left one replaced. spent one night in the hospital, used a walker for about six days, then went to a cane for about two weeks. 
My wife recovered even faster.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 15, 2022)

Yeah they are "kicking" people out of hospitals so much sooner than they used to. When I had my hysterectomy in 1989, after the 4th day, I asked the doctor if I could go home the next day. He said he'd come by and evaluate me on that day but wasn't sure yet. When he came in the room the next day...I was dressed and ready. He just had to remove staples.

I keep hearing that hip surgery is so much easier than knee replacement and I know a few people who have had both done. I'll pray that your surgery is successful, that your pain will be well managed so you are not in discomfort and that you'll heal well & quickly.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 15, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I keep hearing that hip surgery is so much easier than knee replacement and I know a few people who have had both done. I'll pray that your surgery is successful, that your pain will be well managed so you are not in discomfort and that you'll heal well & quickly.


*Yes, I have heard the same thing.  I have been told is that we recuperate better at home, in a familiar environment*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2022)

terry123 said:


> Thanks to everybody!  She just went into the operation room.


I wrote a message on your profile, yesterday, terri.
Thinking of you and her, today too!


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 15, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *Yes, walking will be a priority.  Luckily, I have no steps to deal with.  I think I will need to build up my endurance. For example, walking just up and down the hallway on my floor.  Then further.  That was a big thing when I was recovering last time...to walk.
> 
> I already take a Vitamin D suppliment.*



Are you able to exercise now in preparation for surgery?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *I live alone in my apartment, but will be getting home health aide services.  Plus many of my neighbors are planning to check in on me regularly, I will be giving one I trust an extra key to let her self in when she visits, and in case of emergency.  SO I am set there.
> When I had my first surgery, I was sent to rehab first as there would be no one with me during the day, as my husband was working.  *


Marie, I hope everything goes smooth and you have little discomfort and a quick recovery.  So happy to know that you have kind neighbors who are concerned about you and will check to see if you're okay....that means everything, and you deserve it.  Sending you love and hugs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2022)

terry123 said:


> Thanks to everybody!  She just went into the operation room.


Terry, I really hope your daughter's surgery goes well today, thinking of both of you and sending positive thoughts and warm wishes your way.....hugs.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2022)

Reading these posts, Marie, it does seem that you are definitely getting all those ducks lined up in a row, 
(_you're doing a great job with that too)_

and you will have more time between now and then, as well, to add a few additional ducks, 

which will all help with your recovery success.


My suggestion is to ask for and try to have the doctor , ahead of time,
sign off on the most help you can get, after you go home, for general home health aides, and rehab services...
You can always kick any or all of them out, when you don't need them any more!


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 15, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> Are you able to exercise now in preparation for surgery?


*Yes. I am walking as much as possible.  Nice long hallways in the building.  And a long term goal is come fall I will be able to walk to the farmers market...which is maybe two blocks (or that equivilent) away.
I plan to continue to use my walker after recovery..as I use it for balance and comfort in walking. especially outside.  I also have a cane to use on good days*


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 15, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *Yes. I am walking as much as possible.  Nice long hallways in the building.  And a long term goal is come fall I will be able to walk to the farmers market...which is maybe two blocks (or that equivilent) away.
> I plan to continue to use my walker after recovery..as I use it for balance and comfort in walking. especially outside.  I also have a cane to use on good days*


The walker will be useful in recovering an even gait after surgery. It also provides balance when on uneven ground. I have found mine essential to help me to stand up with a straight back but for that you need the handles to be low enough for your arms to be straight.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 15, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> The walker will be useful in recovering an even gait after surgery. It also provides balance when on uneven ground. I have found mine essential to help me to stand up with a straight back but for that you need the handles to be low enough for your arms to be straight.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 15, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I wrote a message on your profile, yesterday, terri.
> Thinking of you and her, today too!


Yes, I got it and thank you!  Surgery went fine and they think they got it all.  My oldest daughter is with her.  We are blessed.


----------



## palides2021 (Mar 15, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 213266


Good luck in your hip surgery, Marie! You're doing good walking!


----------



## Jules (Mar 15, 2022)

terry123 said:


> Yes, I got it and thank you!  Surgery went fine and they think they got it all.  My oldest daughter is with her.  We are blessed.


This is wonderfulI!


----------



## Devi (Mar 16, 2022)

Good luck on your surgery, Marie!


----------



## terry123 (Mar 22, 2022)

Pinky said:


> o@terry123 .. Sending positive thoughts and prayers to your daughter. May all go well with her surgery.


Surgery went well but a lot of pain.  She does not want to take the pain meds and they told her to take ibuprofen.  I told her to take one of the pain pills and to cut it in half as that might help until its time to take the next ibuprofen.  Thanks for the prayers.


----------



## Remy (Mar 25, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *Well, it looks like May 24th is S-day.  Surgery day.  Interesting thing..she told me that if no issues, I may be HOME the next day.  Umm..ok?  Depends on how well I respond to getting my butt out of bed and walking.  And pain and all.  I will keep you posted when I know things*


I'm just glad they don't want to send you to some nursing home for "rehab."

You'll need help which it sounds like you are getting in order.


----------

